# 7.5 month old purebred male, free



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting a divorce and cannot keep him. He is all up to date on his shots and has gone through 6 weeks of obedience training. I have his pedigree and health records on hand. He is high energy and will require daily exercise. He has a very nice temperament and was raised around children. He is ok with other dogs, but I am not sure with cats yet. He goes nuts when he sees my cats, but it just looks like he wants to play.

I am giving away two 42" crates too. I am located in Delaware. 

[email protected]


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It would be best if you worked with a GSD rescue to help you place your pup. If you can foster your pup, until he is adopted, most rescues would courtesy post for you. They will help you to screen applicants to make sure your boy gets the best possible home. Perhaps someone here knows of rescues near you.

Best of luck to you.
Jan


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry that you have to part with your boy, but use caution when giving him over to anyone. Any adopters need to be checked out, so that you can ensure your boy is going to a forever and loving home. Good luck to you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> So sorry that you have to part with your boy, but use caution when giving him over to anyone. Any adopters need to be checked out, so that you can ensure your boy is going to a forever and loving home. Good luck to you.


I second this advice - many dogs have ended up in horrible situations because they were given away for free and without the proper precautions. You should ask for a rehoming fee and either you or a friend you trust should do a physical home check w/references before handing your boy over. That's why a reputable rescue (you can Google the names, Mid Atlantic GSD is one in your general area) should be your first call - they will do all the work for you. I am sorry for your situation, it must be very stressful for you - but please don't let desperation get in the way of good judgement when it comes to placing your boy - and if he isn't neutered he should be before going to his new home, so that he doesn't end up as a breeder. I wish you all the best, I hope things get better for you real soon.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiitng at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When you purchased your puppy you probably signed a puppy warranty/agreement. The reason we go to good responsible breeders is that includes the part that our BREEDER will always take the puppy back to find a wonderful home for the puppy/dog.

Contact your breeder and get their help. :wub: And also great to contact rescues and work with them to get qualified adopters.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> When you purchased your puppy you probably signed a puppy warranty/agreement. The reason we go to good responsible breeders is that includes the part that our BREEDER will always take the puppy back to find a wonderful home for the puppy/dog.
> 
> Contact your breeder and get their help. :wub: And also great to contact rescues and work with them to get qualified adopters.


Excellant advice. I would def check with the breeder first.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

S19977 said:


> Getting a divorce and cannot keep him.


You know, I was curious about this pup (not looking to adopt, but I always try to keep my ears open for others who may be looking) so I wanted to try to find a photo of him or info about his breeder for some background on the puppy, and I came across this post that you posted well over a month ago:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2127980-post6.html

In it, you state you are a single father. In fact, all of your threads started on this forum are with problems with him (not a single "happy" post or picture post) so IMHO you need to just be honest with why you are getting rid of him, vs making up a story about a divorce which is clearly false. If you hope for this dog to have a chance at a successful future, you need to be straight up about the issues you are having with him. Everything you've posted about is NORMAL PUPPY BEHAVIOR and is what happens to a german shepherd when it's unsocialized, untrained, under exercised, and left to its own devices.

JMHO


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Rerun said:


> You know, I was curious about this pup (not looking to adopt, but I always try to keep my ears open for others who may be looking) so I wanted to try to find a photo of him or info about his breeder for some background on the puppy, and I came across this post that you posted well over a month ago:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2127980-post6.html
> 
> In it, you state you are a single father. In fact, all of your threads started on this forum are with problems with him (not a single "happy" post or picture post) so IMHO you need to just be honest with why you are getting rid of him, vs making up a story about a divorce which is clearly false. If you hope for this dog to have a chance at a successful future, you need to be straight up about the issues you are having with him. Everything you've posted about is NORMAL PUPPY BEHAVIOR and is what happens to a german shepherd when it's unsocialized, untrained, under exercised, and left to its own devices.
> ...


Oh boy, poor pup!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rerun said:


> You know, I was curious about this pup (not looking to adopt, but I always try to keep my ears open for others who may be looking) so I wanted to try to find a photo of him or info about his breeder for some background on the puppy, and I came across this post that you posted well over a month ago:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2127980-post6.html
> 
> In it, you state you are a single father. In fact, all of your threads started on this forum are with problems with him (not a single "happy" post or picture post) so IMHO you need to just be honest with why you are getting rid of him, vs making up a story about a divorce which is clearly false. If you hope for this dog to have a chance at a successful future, you need to be straight up about the issues you are having with him. Everything you've posted about is NORMAL PUPPY BEHAVIOR and is what happens to a german shepherd when it's unsocialized, untrained, under exercised, and left to its own devices.
> ...


Wow - thanks for catching that Rerun. Usually I'm pretty good about spotting something which seems familiar, but I certainly missed this one.:blush: Not a good scenario for that pup....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am almost certain this is a duplicate post to one a couple of days ago... :thinking:
Was it deleted?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

S19977 said:


> Getting a divorce and cannot keep him. He is all up to date on his shots and has gone through 6 weeks of obedience training. I have his pedigree and health records on hand. He is high energy and will require daily exercise. He has a very nice temperament and was raised around children. He is ok with other dogs, but I am not sure with cats yet. He goes nuts when he sees my cats, but it just looks like he wants to play.
> 
> I am giving away two 42" crates too. I am located in Delaware.
> 
> [email protected]


Irregardless of your reason for needing to rehome this youngster, please take time to check out any potential private adopters with a home visit and vet references if you go that route. Too many of these dogs end up going to homes where they are tied outside or left in small pens or used for breeding irresponsibly. And rehome on a 'trial' bases in the event it doens't work out and they need to return the dog to you...if not, he could end up in a shelter or worse. Good luck.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rerun said:


> You know, I was curious about this pup (not looking to adopt, but I always try to keep my ears open for others who may be looking) so I wanted to try to find a photo of him or info about his breeder for some background on the puppy, and I came across this post that you posted well over a month ago:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2127980-post6.html
> 
> In it, you state you are a single father. In fact, all of your threads started on this forum are with problems with him (not a single "happy" post or picture post) so IMHO you need to just be honest with why you are getting rid of him, vs making up a story about a divorce which is clearly false. If you hope for this dog to have a chance at a successful future, you need to be straight up about the issues you are having with him. Everything you've posted about is NORMAL PUPPY BEHAVIOR and is what happens to a german shepherd when it's unsocialized, untrained, under exercised, and left to its own devices.
> ...


Must be nice high up on that horse. Yes, I am getting a divorce, why would I make up a story? If I wanted to just get rid of the dog, I would have dropped it off to the SPCA. This dog has been a member of my family since he was 7 weeks old, and has been through obedience training with a top trainer in Delaware (AK9 training), by Mike Brown. Call AK9 training and ask about the class he had in April with 3 shepherds. Ask how they were after graduation. The trainer was impressed with how far my boy made it. Also, what's wrong with coming on here posting about issues I am having with my puppy? Isn't this what part of this forum is for? I'm sorry I didn't post any "happy" pictures about him. I don't seek validation or live my life on an internet forum, like you apparently do!

He is also walked twice daily, and has been socialized since he was 9 weeks old. Every time I am at the vet's office (Governer Animal Hospital in Dover, DE), they always comment on how he is one of the nicest Shepherds they have seen. He is fed Orijen and does 15 minutes of obedience daily. 

yea, that sounds like an neglected pup to me! Think next time you post, stop and think before you make a fool of yourself. I hope you feel good about yourself, verbally attacking someone (on the internet!) when they are going through hard times.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Wish I lived closer to you - I believe I could help in providing him a good home. Hope you find someone suitable to take your little guy. Good luck.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you BestK9, I appreciate that. And thanks to everyone else who posted supportive comments. Coming home and seeing his face makes this so much more difficult


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

S19977 said:


> Thank you BestK9, I appreciate that. And thanks to everyone else who posted supportive comments. Coming home and seeing his face makes this so much more difficult


I'm sure it's difficult - so trying to find a suitable home where he will get the attention and care that he deserves is the best thing you can do for him....and being willing to admit you're not the one who can do either of those things at this point is brave of you.....so hopefully the right person/family will come along soon! You can tell them that you require regular updates and pictures so you can see how he's doing  Keep us posted on his journey please.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

S19977 said:


> Thank you BestK9, I appreciate that. And thanks to everyone else who posted supportive comments. Coming home and seeing his face makes this so much more difficult


Hi S19977, I sent you an email at the address you listed for the puppy.
Please let me know if you've received it.
I'm sorry for the circumstances.
Best of luck in finding him a new home.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I will take a look, thanks


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I sent you a private message and never got a response back.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry for the delay everyone. Catching up on my PMs and emails now. Gilly, I don't see one from you

Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Also check with the trainer you went to, the vet you use, see if they know of anyone looking for a gsd..Those two right there can be great sources of help in placing him


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Sent you a PM.


----------

